# Mobile browser w/ flash support



## Champ (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm looking for a browser that supports flash. I've only read about one and that was a bit dated. What's the latest now that does a decent 
job?


----------



## CJCerny (Nov 8, 2011)

Are you going to tell us what kind of mobile device and operating system we are talking about here or should we just make that up?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

opera mini uses flash.


----------



## Champ (Nov 8, 2011)

sorry about that. I have the optimus v. I've heard mixed things. Some say the hardware can't support flash until u mod it. At the amdroid forum, someone said they talked to VM support and they said it could. I'm thinking its a software thing


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 8, 2011)

What version of Android?  2.1?  2.2?  2.3?


----------



## digibucc (Nov 8, 2011)

dolphin supports flash. install the flash player plugin from market and i believe the native browser app supports it too.


----------



## Champ (Nov 8, 2011)

2.2 my head isn't on straight


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

Champ said:


> 2.2 my head isn't on straight



Then you should be flash ready.


----------



## Riotpump (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah pretty much all the big named ones support flash. Stock 2.2+ or higher, and at least a ARM v6 cpu phone.  If you are running 2.2(Froyo) you should be fine.


----------



## Champ (Nov 8, 2011)

I didn't want to mod my phone just yet, because I plan to get a better one eventually. That sound like the best bet to get it working thou


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 8, 2011)

why you need flash on browser? its just eating your bandwidth and money.


----------



## Champ (Nov 8, 2011)

I have unlimited all but I think its capped at 2.5 gbs. I cant get things like espn vids and whatnot to play. Different vids from different sites just don't play


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 8, 2011)

mobile browser has limited flexibility, not like desktop version.
i guess its from your browser, or your phone.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

champ>

Goto settings then about and it should tell you the version you are running


----------



## digibucc (Nov 8, 2011)

Champ said:


> I have unlimited all but I think its capped at 2.5 gbs. I cant get things like espn vids and whatnot to play. Different vids from different sites just don't play



if any vids from any sites play, flash works. after that i'd say first look to the site as it's common that the embed will not be done properly.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Nov 9, 2011)

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/perlow/ex...rowser-flash-refocuses-efforts-on-html5/19226


summary: mobile Flash is finished.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 9, 2011)

Somewhere Steve Jobs is smirking.


----------



## Drone (Nov 9, 2011)

Bye flash, don't slam the door when you leave lol


----------



## Champ (Nov 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Somewhere Steve Jobs is smirking.



I guess he saw this coming?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 10, 2011)

Windows Phone 7.5 plays YouTube videos fine.  Ironically, it doesn't work as I tried to play the same video on my computer (Mobile IE9 versus IE9).

Eh...scratch that.  Further, that link says that even Windows 8 Internet Explorer won't support Flash either.  It would seem that Flash is dying and not just mobile.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Nov 10, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Windows Phone 7.5 plays YouTube videos fine.  Ironically, it doesn't work as I tried to play the same video on my computer (Mobile IE9 versus IE9).
> 
> Eh...scratch that.  Further, that link says that even Windows 8 Internet Explorer won't support Flash either.  It would seem that Flash is dying and not just mobile.



Almost all major video serving sites can stream the video directly to mobile devices without any middleware. It's kind of ironic that desktop users are forced to use a piece of completely proprietary software because of the more free/irregular enviorment.


----------



## Drone (Nov 12, 2011)

Adobe blames Apple for the death of Flash Player for mobile ...

Mike Chambers, the Principal Product manager for the Flash Platform at Adobe said so in his blog ...




> This one should be pretty apparent, but given the fragmentation of the mobile market, and the fact that one of the leading mobile platforms (Apple’s iOS) was not going to allow the Flash Player in the browser, the Flash Player was not on track to reach anywhere near the ubiquity of the Flash Player on desktops… Just to be very clear on this. No matter what we did, the Flash Player was not going to be available on Apple’s iOS anytime in the foreseeable future.



http://www.mikechambers.com/blog/20...s-the-flash-platform-and-the-future-of-flash/


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Nov 12, 2011)

Couldn't compete with HTML5 = APPLE DID IT!

Typical Adobe.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 12, 2011)

Its an issue with his phone itself as to why it doesn't have flash... simply... its too slow. I had an Optimus M, which is pretty much the same as his spec wise... except battery life. His phone only has a 600mhz cpu. I think it uses an Adreno 200 gpu. I think Dolphin web browser will enable flash, but don't expect it to perform well. 

specs of the phone... http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_optimus_s-3583.php

the phone's cpu... http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=cpu&id=a7627&c=qualcomm_msm7627

and the requirements for Adobe Flash on Android. well for ver. 11 anyway.
http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/tech-specs.html


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 12, 2011)

opera mobile. it uses flash. its extreeemeeee.



i can open facebook like a desktop. it has this mode which lets u set the agent, mobile or desktop.


----------

